# Meet the Gang



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Appa- Phantom poodle
Rocky - Shih Tzu and the king 
Oreo- terrier mix
Luna- Poodle (Appa's sister)
AND
Maximus (the big baby) he is only 12 months and he is gigantic! 

Appa and Maximus are my friend's dogs but they are over practically everyday that they are just one big happy family


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot my gangster cat who has to put up with all of this! He is 15 years old but he don't take nothin from dogs! this is Frisky... "what you lookin at Willis?" lol


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

They're all soooooooo adorable!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Aquaninja


----------

